# Configurazione Server DHCP [2gateway]

## kattivo

Ora che sono riuscito ad avviare il server, ho trovato un'altro problema.

Io devo fare in modo che questo server faccia da server DHCP.

considerando che ha altre 12 schede di rete montate. in poche parole

gl'altri client verranno attaccati direttamente al server..

il server sara' attakkato a 2 gateway, pero' dovra' funzionarne uno alla volta. quando salta un gateway deve partire quell'altro

Il problema è:

come faccio a impostare le schede di rete, per farli fare il dhcp?

come faccio a impostare i gateway?

Se potete aiutarmi in qualche modo ne sarei felice!

Grazie

----------

## Kernel78

Per quanto riguarda il dhcp:

-devi installare un dhcp server

-devi configurare ogni scheda con un ip/netmask

-configuri il server dhcp

Scusa se le istruzioni sono vaghe ma anche la tua richiesta è vaga ...

Tutte le 12 schede dovranno essere su 12 sotto reti diverse e questo incasina le cose (sempre che tu voglia far comunicare i client tra di loro).

Spiega meglio la tua situazione e magari posso essere più dettagliato nell'aiutarti.

Per quanto riguarda i gateway dovresti metterli in cluster (ma non è una cosa proprio immediata).

----------

## kattivo

Allora cerchero' di spiegare bene il mio obbiettivo..

Questo server va su uno studio medico. il suo scopo è:

archiviare i dati, condividerli, fare da server dhcp, e per scopo di sicurezza deve funzionare con 2 gateway

in modo che se cade la linea c'e quella di backup.

Da quello che ho capito, te intendi installare le schede di rete in modo che appaiano tipo: eth0, eth0:1, eth0:2...ecc. giusto?in questo caso il comando di configurazione sarebbe:

```

ifconfig eth0:2 add 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.254 up

```

 Km si devono vedersi tutti i client (se è possibile). 

e per il server DNS che programma posso utilizzare?

----------

## makoomba

è più semplice fare un bridge, così puoi usare un'unica rete: il dhcp lo metti in ascolto sul bridge e come gateway per i client imposti il server stesso.

suppongo che i gateways siano due routers su altrettante linee adsl con provider diversi.

in questo caso, come guida puoi usare il classico esempio riportato su LARTC

ps

se gli indirizzi privati dei due gateways li metti nella stessa classe dei client, sul server devi disabilitare gli icmp-redirects in /etc/sysctl.conf

```
net.ipv4.conf.all.send_redirects = 0
```

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Allora cerchero' di spiegare bene il mio obbiettivo..
> 
> Questo server va su uno studio medico. il suo scopo è:
> 
> archiviare i dati, condividerli, fare da server dhcp, e per scopo di sicurezza deve funzionare con 2 gateway
> ...

 

Se posso permettermi il punto nevralgico è il server non il gateway e quindi dovrebbe venir clusterizzato il server.

Cmq se ti interessa ho visto che il numero di questo mese di Linux Magazine ha un interessante articolo sui cluster.

Chiedo scusa per la pubblicità.

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da quello che ho capito, te intendi installare le schede di rete in modo che appaiano tipo: eth0, eth0:1, eth0:2...ecc. giusto?in questo caso il comando di configurazione sarebbe:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non proprio, quello che suggerivo io è ottenere eth0, eth1, eth2 ...

e la mia configurazione per la scheda su cui ho attivato il server dhcp (ho due schede) è la seguente (in /etc/conf.d/net)

```
iface_eth1="10.0.0.1 broadcast 10.0.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

ma con più schede sulla stessa macchina mi pare che tu non possa proprio metterle nella stessa rete quindi potresti fare qualcosa di simile

```

iface_eth1="10.0.1.1 broadcast 10.0.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth2="10.0.2.1 broadcast 10.0.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth3="10.0.3.1 broadcast 10.0.3.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Km si devono vedersi tutti i client (se è possibile). 
> 
> 

 

possibile è possibile ma dovresti mettere mano alla tabella di routing per instradare i pacchetti da una rete all'altra.

(almeno penso, non ho mai affrontato situazioni simili)

Se posso permettermi ti consiglierei uno switch ma dipende molto dalle richieste della rete.

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e per il server DNS che programma posso utilizzare?

 

Io ne ho installato uno ma non ha mai funzionato molto ma essendo solo un mio esperimento mi ci dedico a tempo perso.

Riflettendo sulla tua situazione mi chiedo quanto possa essere utile un server dhcp per una situazione simile...

Una rete del genere mi pare abbastanza "statica" e quindi il dhcp non dovrebbe servire molto, sarebbe forse preferibile impostare degli ip fissi, tanto se a ogni scheda viene collegato direttamente un client ti troveresti con 12 reti ognuna con 2 macchine (client e server).

----------

## kattivo

mM, mi hai parlato un po arabo...oltre l'esempio LARTC, hai sotto mano qualche link in italiano? l'inglese per me nn è il massimo. o magari se è una configurazione veloce, se mi spieghi dettagliamente come fare con una interfaccia. dopo lo applico alle altre..sempre se hai tempo..

Perchè sinceramente non ho la piu pallida idea di come iniziare.

gRazie

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kattivo

In effeti lo metterei anche io lo switch, il problema è che questo studio è fissato che vuole sto maledetto server DNS..per motivi di sicurezza..

Allora mettiamo che io metta la configurazione a /etc/conf.d/net identica a questa:

```

iface_eth1="10.0.1.1 broadcast 10.0.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth2="10.0.2.1 broadcast 10.0.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth3="10.0.3.1 broadcast 10.0.3.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" 

```

Ok ho capito che  è un po un casino unire le rete.

Cambiando programma, mettiamo che a me interessi che tutti i computer (client) possono accedere alla rete del Server (samba), non dovrei far altro? o sbaglio? 

piu che altro come faccio a dirli al server di condividere i gateway con tutta la rete?

----------

## makoomba

suggerirti una soluzione, non vuol dire implementarla al posto tuo no ?

quello che vuoi ottenere non è eccessivamente complesso, a patto che tu abbia una certa familiarità con il networking.

l'esempio su LARTC è già una base da cui partire, probabilmente dovrai apportare delle modifiche per addattarlo alle tue esigenze specifiche, ma questo presuppone che tu ne abbia compreso il funzionamento.

Se hai difficoltà in questo senso, piuttosto che chiedere un copia&incolla dovresti approfondire la tue conoscenze.

----------

## kattivo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  a patto che tu abbia una certa familiarità con il networking. 
> 
> 

 

É quello il problema, se avessi familiarità, non avrei bisogno di scrivere qui..

Ho fatto una prova, per provare ad aggiungere le interfaccie di rete. ma è fallita!

ho provato a modificare /etc/conf.d/net in questo modo :

```

config_eth0="( "192.168.0.102 netmask 255.255.255.0" )"

routes_eth0="( "default gw 192.168.0.254" )"

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.254"

iface_eth1="192.168.1.1 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth2="192.168.2.1 broadcast 192.168.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth3="192.168.3.1 broadcast 192.168.3.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth4="192.168.4.1 broadcast 192.168.4.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth5="192.168.5.1 broadcast 192.168.5.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth6="192.168.6.1 broadcast 192.168.6.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth7="192.168.7.1 broadcast 192.168.7.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth8="192.168.8.1 broadcast 192.168.8.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth9="192.168.9.1 broadcast 192.168.9.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth10="192.168.10.1 broadcast 192.168.10.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth11="192.168.11.1 broadcast 192.168.11.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth12="192.168.12.1 broadcast 192.168.12.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth13="192.168.13.1 broadcast 192.168.13.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

il problema è:

ho pensato che riavviando mi sarei trovato up le interfaccie, invece:

```

GenToo ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:81:31:4E:08

          inet addr:192.168.0.102  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:81ff:fe31:4e08/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:247 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:196 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:26841 (26.2 Kb)  TX bytes:28452 (27.7 Kb)

          Base address:0x2800 Memory:dd220000-dd240000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

```

non ho ottenuto niente. è normale?

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> non ho ottenuto niente. è normale?

 

Si visto che mi sono dimenticato di specificarti che devi avere anche un file /etc/init.d/net.ethX per ogni interfaccia (basta copiare il file /etc/init.d/net.eth0 rinominandolo)

----------

## makoomba

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> É quello il problema, se avessi familiarità, non avrei bisogno di scrivere qui..

 

manco per niente, cmq è OT e quindi basta.

per tornare IT, la conf corretta sarebbe

```
config_eth0=( parametri )

config_eth1=( parametri )

config_eth2=( parametri )

```

inoltre vanno creati i link a /etc/init.d/net.eth0 in /etc/init.d (net.eth1, net.eth2, etc)  

imho, è una complicazione inutile che ti porta ad avere 12 punto-punto, ognuna con classe,gateway diversi.

più semplicemente, puoi creare un bridge specificando 

```
bridge_br0="eth0 eth1 eth2 etc"

config_eth1=( "null" )

config_eth2=( "null" )

config_eth3=( "null" )

..

config_br0=( "192.168.0.102 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

```

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.br0 

/etc/init.d/net.br0 start

```

per tutti client: rete 192.168.0.0/24, gw 192.168.0.102Last edited by makoomba on Thu Oct 20, 2005 11:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

Mai provato a fare un bridge ma se insistono ad avere 12 schede direi che il bridge mi pare la soluzione migliore.

----------

## kattivo

Ok ho provato a fare il bridge. sembra funzionare, almeno se attakko un cavo di rete del router nell'altre porte, me lo vede! 

non so se sia una prova sufficente. ora al momento non posso fare altre prove di mia conoscenza. mi viene una domanda, se ora attaccassi un pc al server, e impostassi l'ip eth0 come gateway nel client, riuscirei ad avere la connesione a internet?

----------

## kattivo

Ok, sono riuscito a fare una prova piu "certa". ho attaco un pc al server. ho assegnato come gateway 192.168.0.102, e non funziona. se provo a pingare nn mi risponde. e nemmeno gl'altri ip delle altre eth*. cosa posso fare?

----------

## Kernel78

Prima di tutto una domanda stupida (mi piace farle): il cavo con cui colleghi il client al server è normale o incrociato ?

Per permettere al client di uscire su internet devi anche abilitare sul server l' ip forwarding e dire al client quale dns interrogare (altrimenti non vedi i nomi dei siti ma solo gli ip).

----------

## makoomba

esegui i comandi e posta il risultato

```
1) gzcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i bridge

2) ifconfig

3) dmesg | grep eth

```

----------

## kattivo

Ok é un po lungetto

```

gzcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i bridge

# PC-card bridges

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

```

```

GenToo ~ # dmesg | grep eth

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000: eth1: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000: eth2: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000: eth3: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000: eth4: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000: eth5: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000: eth6: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000: eth7: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000: eth8: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000: eth9: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000: eth10: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000: eth11: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000: eth12: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

e1000: eth11: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

e1000: eth8: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth4: no IPv6 routers present

eth5: no IPv6 routers present

eth9: no IPv6 routers present

eth12: no IPv6 routers present

eth3: no IPv6 routers present

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

eth11: no IPv6 routers present

eth10: no IPv6 routers present

eth7: no IPv6 routers present

eth6: no IPv6 routers present

eth8: no IPv6 routers present

GenToo ~ #                                        

```

e l'ultimo

```

GenToo ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:81:31:4E:08

          inet addr:192.168.0.102  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:81ff:fe31:4e08/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:109 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:63 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:13553 (13.2 Kb)  TX bytes:8692 (8.4 Kb)

          Base address:0x2800 Memory:dd220000-dd240000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:81:31:4E:09

          inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:81ff:fe31:4e09/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Base address:0x2840 Memory:dd240000-dd260000

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:45:BA:D0

          inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::204:23ff:fe45:bad0/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Base address:0x3000 Memory:dd300000-dd320000

eth3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:45:BA:D1

          inet addr:192.168.3.1  Bcast:192.168.3.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::204:23ff:fe45:bad1/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Base address:0x3040 Memory:dd320000-dd340000

eth4      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:45:BA:D2

          inet addr:192.168.4.1  Bcast:192.168.4.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::204:23ff:fe45:bad2/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Base address:0x3080 Memory:dd340000-dd360000

eth5      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:45:BA:D3

          inet addr:192.168.5.1  Bcast:192.168.5.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::204:23ff:fe45:bad3/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Base address:0x30c0 Memory:dd360000-dd380000

eth6      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:45:B8:B4

          inet addr:192.168.6.1  Bcast:192.168.6.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::204:23ff:fe45:b8b4/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Base address:0x4000 Memory:dd400000-dd420000

eth7      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:45:B8:B5

          inet addr:192.168.7.1  Bcast:192.168.7.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::204:23ff:fe45:b8b5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Base address:0x4040 Memory:dd420000-dd440000

eth8      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:45:B8:B6

          inet addr:192.168.8.1  Bcast:192.168.8.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::204:23ff:fe45:b8b6/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:508 (508.0 b)  TX bytes:3476 (3.3 Kb)

          Base address:0x4080 Memory:dd440000-dd460000

eth9      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:45:B8:B7

          inet addr:192.168.9.1  Bcast:192.168.9.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::204:23ff:fe45:b8b7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Base address:0x40c0 Memory:dd460000-dd480000

eth10     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:0C:06:05:A2

          inet addr:192.168.10.1  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20e:cff:fe06:5a2/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Base address:0x5000 Memory:dd620000-dd640000

eth11     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:A7:BB:B2

          inet addr:192.168.11.1  Bcast:192.168.11.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::204:23ff:fea7:bbb2/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:69 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:7982 (7.7 Kb)  TX bytes:3476 (3.3 Kb)

          Base address:0x6000 Memory:dd740000-dd760000

eth12     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:A7:BB:B3

          inet addr:192.168.12.1  Bcast:192.168.12.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::204:23ff:fea7:bbb3/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Base address:0x6040 Memory:dd760000-dd780000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

GenToo ~ #

```

----------

## makoomba

1) non hai il supporto al bridging nel kernel, lo devi aggiungere

2) i cavi vanno bene

3) hai "residui" delle prove fatte in precedenza, dopo aver aggiornato il kernel, se i file di configurazione sono ok e non hai utilizzato rc-update, dovrebbe bastare 

```
rc-update del net.eth0 default
```

e riavvio del server.

----------

## kattivo

Ho acceso la macchina attivando un monitor per vedere cosa mi diceva nel caricamento del kernel.. ho notato una cosa molto strana:

```

GenToo ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

/etc/conf.d/net: line 7: netmask: command not found

/etc/conf.d/net: line 10: gw: command not found

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 192.168.0.102

 *   Adding routes

 *     default gw 192.168.0.254 ...                                                                                        [ !! ]

GenToo ~ #               

```

e anche per le altre interfaccie:

```

GenToo ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth3 restart

/etc/conf.d/net: line 7: netmask: command not found

/etc/conf.d/net: line 10: gw: command not found

 * Stopping eth3

 *   Bringing down eth3

 *     Shutting down eth3 ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting eth3

 *   Bringing up eth3

 *     192.168.3.1                                                                                                         [ ok ]

GenToo ~ #                       

```

In poche parole ho notato che non mi prende l'indirizzo statico. ma prende quello del dhcp (non me ne ero reso conto prima xche è lo stesso ip)

Se l'errore puo' essere in /etc/conf.d/net, ve lo posto. io non ho notato errori

```

#config_eth0="( "192.168.0.102 netmask 255.255.255.0" )"

config_eth0="( "192.168.0.103 netmask 255.255.255.0" )"

routes_eth0="( "default gw 192.168.0.254" )"

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.254"

##ponte bridge

bridge_br0="eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3 eth4 eth5 eth6 eth7 eth8 eth9 eth10 eth11 eth12"

#config_br0="192.168.0.102 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"

#config_br0=( "192.168.0.103 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

config_br0=( "192.168.0.102" )

config_eth1="192.168.1.1 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

config_eth2="192.168.2.1 broadcast 192.168.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

config_eth3="192.168.3.1 broadcast 192.168.3.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

config_eth4="192.168.4.1 broadcast 192.168.4.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

config_eth5="192.168.5.1 broadcast 192.168.5.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

config_eth6="192.168.6.1 broadcast 192.168.6.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

config_eth7="192.168.7.1 broadcast 192.168.7.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

config_eth8="192.168.8.1 broadcast 192.168.8.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

config_eth9="192.168.9.1 broadcast 192.168.9.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

config_eth10="192.168.10.1 broadcast 192.168.10.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

config_eth11="192.168.11.1 broadcast 192.168.11.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

config_eth12="192.168.12.1 broadcast 192.168.12.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth13="192.168.13.1 broadcast 192.168.13.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

----------

## Kernel78

Hai mischiato la configurazione che ti ho proposto io con quella che ti ha proposto makoomba ...

Visto che usi il bridge devi mettere 

```
config_eth1=( "null" )
```

 non quello che ti avevo proposto io.

----------

## kattivo

Scusa l'ignoranza. ma non trovo i moduli nel kernel per il bridge. non pensavo neanche esistessero..puoi dirmi sotto che cartella sono?

----------

## Kernel78

Piccolo trucco...

quando configuri il kernel con make menuconfig basta premere / per iniziare una ricerca, a quel punto scrivi bridge e premi invio.

----------

## makoomba

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/conf.d/net: line 7: netmask: command not found
> 
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  ma che versione di baselayout hai ?

----------

## kattivo

ok ho ricompilato il kernel con quel supporto.

risultato:

la rete non parte piu. al boot mi dice che non trova i moduli nel kernel della scheda di rete:(

----------

## makoomba

.... cosa hai cambiato nel kernel e come lo hai compilato ?

genkernel ? manualmente ? che comandi hai usato ?

----------

## kattivo

ho solamente attivato il bridge [*]

make && make modules modules_install

ora sto provando a ricompilarlo..ho provato a togliere qlk che era in piu tra un po vediamo..

----------

## kattivo

we c siete?

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> we c siete?

 

Mica sempre, purtroppo a volte mi tocca lavorare ...

Riepilogando: hai sitemato il file /etc/conf.d/net ?

----------

## kattivo

No nada il kernel non mi parte piu  :Sad:  ho provato a modificarlo a ricompilarlo..la rete non vuole saperne di entrare in gioco. che disperazione

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> No nada il kernel non mi parte piu  ho provato a modificarlo a ricompilarlo..la rete non vuole saperne di entrare in gioco. che disperazione

 

Non parte più il kernel o non parte più la rete ?

Se il problema è la rete inizia a correggere il file /etc/init.d/net

----------

## kattivo

Non parte piu il kernel. al caricamento mi dice che non riesce a riconoscere il simbolo nel kernel del module e1000 cioè quello della rete..

----------

## Kernel78

... e suppongo che tu non ti sia tenuto la vecchia (e funzionante) versione ...

Ti tocca fare il boot da live cd e ricompilare il kernel, vedi se riesci a recuperare il vecchio config per avere almeno un kernel di backup in casi come questo.

Una volta che riesci ad avere di nuovo accesso alla macchina riparliamo di configurazione.

----------

## makoomba

hai copiato il nuovo kernel in boot e/o aggiornato il bootloader ?

----------

## kattivo

Si Certo adesso ne ho provato a fare un'altro. e smebra andare meglio pero' mi dice al caricamento della rete

Eth0 not exist! 

e non me la carica.

se entro e carico manualmente il modulo e1000. me lo carica, mi vede la scheda di rete, ma non funziona

----------

## Kernel78

Ok, prova a compilare il supporto per quella scheda nel kernel e non come modulo.

Il fatto che la scheda non funzioni è probabilmente dato da un errata configurazione...

Hai sistemato il file /etc/init.d/net con qualcosa tipo

```

config_eth0="( "192.168.0.103 netmask 255.255.255.0" )"

routes_eth0="( "default gw 192.168.0.254" )"

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.254"

##ponte bridge

bridge_br0="eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3 eth4 eth5 eth6 eth7 eth8 eth9 eth10 eth11 eth12"

config_br0=( "192.168.0.102" )

config_eth1=( "null" )

config_eth2=( "null" )

config_eth3=( "null" )

config_eth4=( "null" )

config_eth5=( "null" )

config_eth6=( "null" )

config_eth7=( "null" )

config_eth8=( "null" )

config_eth9=( "null" )

config_eth10=( "null" )

config_eth11=( "null" )

config_eth12=( "null" )

```

----------

## makoomba

se dopo aver caricato il modulo dai

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 zap ; /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

che esce ? ifconfig che dice ?

per caricare il modulo al boot, ti basta inserirlo in

```
/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

----------

## kattivo

No nada. non riesco ad accedere alla rete...mi dice che non esiste! ho notato se puo' essere utile che al caricamento del modprobe e1000 ci sta qlk secondo. E  non è una cosa normale, xche la macchina non è lenta. ha 4 processore xeon 2.80ghz! non mi sembra normale..

o mi sbaglio? e prima mentre ricompilavo il kernel, quando stava compilando il modulo e100 (quello per la stessa scheda a 100mbit) si è impiantata la macchina.

----------

## Kernel78

Domanda quasi cretina ... i cavi tra il server e i client sono incrociati ?

----------

## kattivo

guardate sono quasi sicuro che sia un problema del kernel! xche mentre si caricava ho notato vari errori 

che pero' riesco a leggerli del tutto xche sono velocissimi. erano tipo e1000 connetion interomped...PCI Interomped

Scusate questa vaga descrizione, pero' meglio non riesco a dare..

pero' se mi da quei problemi e molto probabile che sia per quello che non parte la rete

----------

## Kernel78

```
dmesg
```

cosa ti dice ? (magari non riportare tutto l'output)

----------

## kattivo

Ok infatti..trovato. ho collegato il cavo su un'altra scheda di rete e funziona perfettamente

----------

## Kernel78

Almeno stai circoscrivendo il problema...

----------

## kattivo

Ecco ora che sono riuscito a collegarmi in remoto vi posso dare l'out completo

```

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.1[B] -> GSI 25 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

e1000: eth1: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:04.0[A] -> GSI 48 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

e1000: eth2: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:04.1[B] -> GSI 49 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

e1000: eth3: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:06.0[A] -> GSI 50 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

e1000: eth4: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:06.1[B] -> GSI 51 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

e1000: eth5: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:04.0[A] -> GSI 53 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

e1000: eth6: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:04.1[B] -> GSI 54 (level, low) -> IRQ 24

e1000: eth7: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:06.0[A] -> GSI 55 (level, low) -> IRQ 25

e1000: eth8: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:06.1[B] -> GSI 52 (level, low) -> IRQ 26

e1000: eth9: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0a:03.0[A] -> GSI 72 (level, low) -> IRQ 27

e1000: eth10: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0b:03.0[A] -> GSI 96 (level, low) -> IRQ 28

e1000: eth11: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0b:03.1[B] -> GSI 97 (level, low) -> IRQ 29

e1000: eth12: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

```

avevo letto piu o meno giusto   :Surprised: 

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma quante schede hai e di che modello sono ?

----------

## makoomba

quelli non sono errori, sono solo messaggi informativi....

----------

## kattivo

Allora la scheda madre è una Tyan l'unica per xoen a 4 proc.

ha due uscite di rete integrate (ora sto usando una di quelle)

poi ha 2 pci con 4 porte per una della Intel 1000mbit

poi ha 1 pci da 2 sempre della intel

un'altra pci con 1 uscita sempre intel

Sono schede apposta per collegarci pc (quelle che funzionano con cavo normale, non incrociato)

----------

## Kernel78

Secondo me si tratta di configurazione di rete ma per quanto riguarda il bridging non sono assolutamente ferrato quindi per questo lascio la palla a chi sa quello che dice   :Wink: 

P.S. cmq continuo a seguire   :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  ma per quanto riguarda il bridging non sono assolutamente ferrato quindi per questo lascio la palla a chi sa quello che dice  

 

col cacchio che ti defili, resti e partecipi.

/me crede che il suo livello salirà a veteran alla fine di questo 3d

@kattivo

radi al suolo /etc/conf.d/net ed inserisci esclusivamente

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.102 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" ) 
```

dopo, dai un 

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

e postalo

----------

## Kernel78

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> col cacchio che ti defili, resti e partecipi.
> 
> 

 

ok ok, resto ma non picchiarmi ...

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @kattivo
> 
> radi al suolo /etc/conf.d/net ed inserisci esclusivamente
> ...

 

Scusa ma se l'unica cosa che deve metterci è la riga che gli hai detto tu cosa ti aspetti che ritorni il cat ?

----------

## makoomba

visto che prima aveva aggiunto di suo degli apici in più, voglio essere sicuro

----------

## Kernel78

Non avevo notato che aveva aggiunto delle virgolette (e che io facendo copia incolla ho riportato fedelmente).

----------

## kattivo

Ora sto vedendo la situazione con un mio amico. vi terro' aggiornati della situazione visto che ci stiamo lavorando da ieri...cosi il prossimo che avra' problemi potra usufruire di questo post!   :Laughing:   :Surprised: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Ora sto vedendo la situazione con un mio amico. vi terro' aggiornati della situazione visto che ci stiamo lavorando da ieri...cosi il prossimo che avra' problemi potra usufruire di questo post!   

 

Se avrà la forza e la costanza di leggerselo tutto...

----------

## federico

Ho messo mano alla macchina ma non ci ho capito nulla neanche io.

Poniamo caso di avere 12 interfacce di rete, su una, mettiamo eth0 attacchiamo un router, e quella interfaccia e' il nostro gateway.

Le altre 11 schede di rete collegano 11 client (non chiedetemi perche', non lo so neanche io) e dovrebbero agire come hub, o switch, e buttare tutto il traffico on line.

Utilizziamo squid e dnsmasq, su quale scheda dovrebbero ascoltare? Occorre fare un bridge? E' giusto abilitare nel kernel il modulo 801.b (o qualcosa del genere ora mi sfugge) ? E in che modo andrebbe configurato ?

Federico

----------

## makoomba

la soluzione più semplice è un bridge di tutte le schede ethX.

client, router, server: tutti sulla stessa rete con gateway il router

per quanto riguarda il kernel, io ho quasi tutto come modulo

```
CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ULOG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

```

per la configurazione del bridge, ne abbiamo già parlato nel 3d.

----------

## federico

Non ho chiaro l'indirizzo ip del bridge che indirizzo dovrebbe essere nella rete, e' come se fosse l'indirizzo della scheda di lan interna, se io ne avessi una sola? (PS: sto lavorando esattamente sullo stesso server)

EDIT:

```

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ULOG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

```

----------

## makoomba

in questo setup, il server è assimilabile ad un managed switch.

al bridge assegni un indirizzo qualsiasi nella rete che hai scelto (10.0.0.X, 192.168.0.X, etc)

non è un passo strettamente necessario: anche senza indirizzo, i client comunicherebbero tra loro e con il router.

Avresti una pura configurazione "stealth": un firewall "invisibile" sul layer 3 e non raggiungibile via rete.

Se, invece, devi aggiungere dei servizi (squid, dnscache, etc), allora l'indirizzo è necessario.

----------

## xchris

di la verità makoomba...

ti piacciono i bridge  :Smile: 

ci manca che quando non parte un kernel..

tu consigli un bridge  :Very Happy: 

ovviamente e' la soluzione migliore in questo caso  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## kattivo

Io sto lavorando sul suo stesso server, sto cercando di configurare il bridge

il file /etc/conf.d/net  al momento è cosi:

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.125 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.254" )

#config_eth0="( "192.168.0.102 netmask 255.255.255.0" )"

#routes_eth0="( "default gw 192.168.0.254" )"

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.254"

##ponte bridge

bridge_br0="eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3 eth4 eth5 eth6 eth7 eth8 eth9 eth10 eth11 eth12"

config_br0=( "192.168.0.125" )

config_eth1=( "null" )

config_eth2=( "null" )

config_eth3=( "null" )

config_eth4=( "null" )

config_eth5=( "null" )

config_eth6=( "null" )

config_eth7=( "null" )

config_eth8=( "null" )

config_eth9=( "null" )

config_eth10=( "null" )

config_eth11=( "null" )

config_eth12=( "null" )

```

quando provo a fare partire il bridge 

mi da il seguente errore :

```

localhost init.d # ./net.br0 start

 * Starting br0

 *   Bringing up br0

 *     192.168.0.125

 *     br0 does not exist                                                                                                          [ !! ]

localhost init.d #                

```

Da cosa puo' dipenderE?

----------

## federico

Se non mi sbaglio, visto che tutti i client sono sulla rete 192.168.1.0/24 il bridge dovrebbe avere a questo punto indirizzo 192.168.1.1, e li ci si fanno girare tutti i servizi.

PS: Molto interessante questa storia del bridge, non la conoscevo. Speriamo di riuscirlo a far funzionare...

Federico

----------

## kattivo

Ok ...emergendo per prova bridge-utils, il bridge sale..e funziona! 

il problema è che non riesco piu da remoto a raggiungere il server..credo sia un problema di ip

molto probabilmente su /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## xchris

io consiglio inzialmente di fare tutto in manuale e poi appoggiarsi ai file standard di config:

```

brctl addbr br0 ## creo la "if" per il bridge

brctl addif br0 eth0 ## aggiungo eth0

brctl addif br0 eth1 ## aggiungo eth1

....

ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 promisc up ##lo metto in promiscuos mode 

ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0 promisc up ## idem

....

brctl show ## controlliamo

ifconfig br0 192.168.0.123 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255 ## assegno un ip alla "if" del bridge

```

se cosi' non va..

ti manca qc!

(o il supporto nel kernel o il pacchetto net-misc/bridge-utils)

ciao

EDIT: postato troppo tardi  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ci manca che quando non parte un kernel..
> 
> tu consigli un bridge 

 

guarda che è scientificamente provato: configurare un bridge risolve qualsiasi altro problema della macchina  :Razz: 

@kattivo e federico

```
config_eth0=( "null" )

config_eth1=( "null" )

config_eth2=( "null" )

config_eth3=( "null" )

config_eth4=( "null" )

config_eth5=( "null" )

config_eth6=( "null" )

config_eth7=( "null" )

config_eth8=( "null" )

config_eth9=( "null" )

config_eth10=( "null" )

config_eth11=( "null" )

config_eth12=( "null" )

bridge_br0="eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3 eth4 eth5 eth6 eth7 eth8 eth9 eth10 eth11 eth12"

config_br0=( "192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_br0=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

```

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

/etc/init.d/net.br0 start

```

----------

## xchris

se non lo raggiungi da remoto e' probabile che tu abbia incluso nel bridge anche l'interfaccia tramite la quale stai cercando di raggiungerlo..

----------

## kattivo

Ora il bridge funziona..ho semplicemente riavviato...non ho idea del perchè prima si impiantava..non ho modificato nulla..

ora mi piacerebbe sapere se è normale che quando il client prende il dhcp del server mi imposta quello del router 

al posto di quello che assegnerebbe il il dhcp del server..?

----------

## xchris

magia del bridge  :Wink: 

e' normale perche' tutto il traffico e' replicato sulle varie "if" (quindi anche le DHCP request)

Se vuoi evitare questo devi separare l'interfaccia che vede il router (che ti sta dando l'ip) da quelle dei client.

(oppure con altri sistemi + complessi)

ciao

----------

## makoomba

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Ora il bridge funziona..ho semplicemente riavviato...non ho idea del perchè prima si impiantava..non ho modificato nulla..
> 
> ora mi piacerebbe sapere se è normale che quando il client prende il dhcp del server mi imposta quello del router 
> 
> al posto di quello che assegnerebbe il il dhcp del server..?

 

disabilita il dhcp server del router

----------

## kattivo

Come dovrei fare? lasciarla fuori dal bridge?

----------

## makoomba

non hai accesso al router ?

----------

## federico

Kattivo penso che siccome la eth0 e' collegata al router, quella non vada inserita nella lista di interfacce del bridge, corretto?

Interessante informazione quella a proposito del pacchetto bridge-utils (da questo thread dovrebbe venire fuori un bell'howto bridge  :Smile:  )

----------

## makoomba

 *federico wrote:*   

> Kattivo penso che siccome la eth0 e' collegata al router, quella non vada inserita nella lista di interfacce del bridge, corretto?

 

sarebbe una complicazione inutile.

----------

## federico

 *makoomba wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Kattivo penso che siccome la eth0 e' collegata al router, quella non vada inserita nella lista di interfacce del bridge, corretto? 
> 
> sarebbe una complicazione inutile.

 

Sono fulminato  :Smile:  Sarebbe una complicazione inutile inserirla, oppure non inserirla?

----------

## makoomba

è una complicazione lasciarlo fuori: avresti una rete aggiuntiva, due gateway, no stealth, etici, etici

----------

## federico

Bene penso di aver capito, ora se non finisce kattivo dopo lo controllo io (ho un esame in universita' alle 17.30 e devo finire di studiare, mi sono in qualche modo dimenticato di averlo, pensavo fosse un altro giorno, insomma tutto sbagliato   :Embarassed:  :Smile:   :Embarassed:   gia' sto andando alla spera in dio   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## kattivo

Fede si potrebbe anche fare...ma ora intanto cerchiamo di farlo andare a dock..!

se riesci a farlo funzionare correttamente sarebbe ottimo. Miraccomando non riavviare il bridge altrimenti perdi il controllo della macchina...piu tosto dalli un reboot che almeno ti ritorna online..! vado a  mangiare dopo facciamo delle prove togliendo l'eth0..anche se alle 3 mi tocca andare via, e non posso piu star dietro..Fede ti lascio in mano di yardo se ti serve assistenza locale..chiamalo pure in sede quando ti serve

----------

## xchris

ammetto di aver letto superficialmente il post   :Embarassed: 

la soluzione migliore e' spegnere il dhcp server del router e abilitare quello del nostro server.

Se cio' non fosse possibile dovresti lavorare con ebtables (ma ricordo che qc mi aveva mostrato qc con iptables in alternativa che semplificherebbe la vita...)

ciao

----------

## kattivo

Ho provato a togliere l'eth0 dalla lista del bridge...pero' non è cambiato niente di buono..

----------

## makoomba

mi spieghi perchè vuoi togliere eth0 dal bridge ?

----------

## kattivo

Allora ora ti spiego cosa voglio fare..

il mio scopo è fare in modo che quel server faccia da server dhcp ai client che vengono collegati.

ora con il bridge i client prendono l'indirizzo ip del router..che io non voglio. e non prendono quello del dnsmasq.

il mio scopo sarebbe quello...

----------

## makoomba

non puoi, semplicemente, disabilitare il dhcp server del router ?

o, se non hai accesso al router, bloccare il traffico con iptables ?

----------

## xchris

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PHYSDEV

questo dovrebbe fare al caso tuo.

Non l'ho mai provato perche' ai tempi quando ho avuto problemi simili a questi ho usato ebtables...

ciao

----------

## makoomba

@xchris

vero, physdev è fondamentale.

va anche ricompilato iptables

----------

## kattivo

se disattivo il dhcp del router non ottengo niente.. perchè km non mi prende il dhcp del server....

----------

## federico

Io inizio a pensare che sia una soluzione con la quale non verremo mai a capo  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

naaaa...

tutto si risolve  :Smile: 

ma ho capito male o stato lavorando fisicamente sullo stesso server?

----------

## makoomba

fede, fai il punto: cosa funziona ? quali sono i problemi ?

io e xchris ci siamo a darvi una mano, magari si aggiunge qualcun altro e vediamo di far funzionare sto coso

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

> naaaa...
> 
> tutto si risolve 
> 
> ma ho capito male o stato lavorando fisicamente sullo stesso server?

 

Io da remoto e lui da locale. Concettualmente ci sto capendo veramente poco a dirla tutta, se mettessi in bridge _tutte_ le schede di rete finisce che le ho come se ci fosse un hub attaccato direttamente al router, e la cosa mi pare un po' stupida (ma immagino di non aver capito io).

Allora starei cercando di fare concettualmente come se avessi una scheda di rete eth0 attaccata al router, e una scheda di rete attaccata alla lan, il bridge, vediamo se per stasera ce la faccio..

PS: Posso assicurare che il kernel e' stato compilato con tutte le opzioni che abbiamo discusso nelle ultime pagine e ho ricompilato in proposito anche iptables, la macchina e' installata pressoche' nuova percui stiamo lavorando su un'installazione pulita.

----------

## xchris

ok...

scusami se sono stordito ma per ora ho capito questo:

```

router1

       ------- eth0 -- Server ---- eth1  -- client

router2                       ---- eth2  -- client

                              ---- eth3  -- client

```

-router1 ha un server dhcp

-router2 no

Dovete far vedere tra di loro n client e permettere la navigazione tramite router1 e router2

Dovete assegnare gli IP dal Server e non da Router1

Mi confermi,correggi?

----------

## makoomba

 *federico wrote:*   

> se mettessi in bridge _tutte_ le schede di rete finisce che le ho come se ci fosse un hub attaccato direttamente al router, e la cosa mi pare un po' stupida (ma immagino di non aver capito io).

 

il bridge serve esattamente a questo.

il server diventa uno switch per l'intera (e unica) lan, può filtrare il traffico e offrire servizi su br0 (squid, dnscache, dhcpd, etc)

sui client, imposti come gw il router oppure il bridge stesso

----------

## federico

Dunque, ora pare funzionare.

Ho utilizzato questa configurazione per net

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.125 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.254" )

bridge_br0="eth1 eth2 eth3 eth4 eth5 eth6 eth7 eth8 eth9 eth10 eth11 eth12"

config_br0=( "192.168.1.1" )

config_eth1=( "null" )

config_eth2=( "null" )

config_eth3=( "null" )

config_eth4=( "null" )

config_eth5=( "null" )

config_eth6=( "null" )

config_eth7=( "null" )

config_eth8=( "null" )

config_eth9=( "null" )

config_eth10=( "null" )

config_eth11=( "null" )

config_eth12=( "null" )

```

e ho attivato i servizi su br0

```

Interesting ports on 192.168.1.1:

(The 1662 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)

PORT     STATE SERVICE

22/tcp   open  ssh

53/tcp   open  domain

139/tcp  open  netbios-ssn

445/tcp  open  microsoft-ds

3128/tcp open  squid-http

```

A questo punto ho messo la regola di iptables che mi aiuta a fare il proxy squid trasparente alla lan in questo modo

```

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i br0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128

```

E pare funzionare. Forse ogni tanto ha qualche singhiozzo, ancora da valutare se si tratta di un problema di linea, di server, o di iptables...

Secondo voi e' una configurazione corretta?

----------

## xchris

io inizierei a provare senza squid (anche se non e' lui il colpevole meglio testare nelle condizioni + semplici)

Sinceramente non ho mai fatto un megabridge cosi' e in questo caso mi sembra proprio una pazzia.

farei quindi dei test limitando il bridge ad un paio di client..

Controllerei anche un po' di log per vedere se non c'e' qualche scheda di rete che rompe le palle.

ciao

----------

